
The Joy of Cryptography - Anon84
http://web.engr.oregonstate.edu/~rosulekm/crypto/
======
j_walter
I'm current enrolled in the Oregon State post-bacc CS degree program and I've
heard great things about the class that this book is written for. Hopefully by
the time I get around to my electives the professor is still teaching this
class.

If you want to see the syllabus for the class it's available here:
[https://oregonstate.instructure.com/courses/1761126/assignme...](https://oregonstate.instructure.com/courses/1761126/assignments/syllabus)

------
stblack
It's interesting to compare this table of contents with the TOC by Dan Boneh
and Victor Shoup which was updated in January 2020.

"A Graduate Course in Applied Cryptography"
[https://toc.cryptobook.us/](https://toc.cryptobook.us/)

Like this one, their book can be downloaded too.

It's often good to have different POV when learning cryptography. These seem
to complement each other nicely, with Boneh and Shoup being more advanced, and
more complete in many areas.

------
triyambakam
Has anyone read this text and can comment on how good it is? I've been wanting
to learn more about cryptography as a SWE who's mostly only done traditional
web apps/microservices.

~~~
person_of_color
I'm wondering this too. If I want to specialize in something, what subfield
has the most ROI?

\- Distributed systems

\- ML/AI

\- Crypto

~~~
xtajv
When I first read this, I had the (snarky! unfiltered!) thought, "Well why
dontcha go Google it? That's not exactly a philosophical question."

But that got me thinking... what if it _was_ a philosophical question, the
kind of question that prompts responses that tell you what it's _really_ like
to work in [x].

HN, what's it _really_ like to work in [Distributed systems, ML/AI, Crypto]?

~~~
person_of_color
HN will have the inside scoop. For example, the salary increase when moving
from generic SWE to ML engineer. Or backend engineer to Netflix scale
distributed systems.

------
flying_sheep
I love this site a lot. The fun thing is that, the missing of TLS connection
will allow people to tamper this site which teaches people how to prevent
tampering :)

~~~
nhooyr
It does support TLS, just doesn't redirect.

[https://web.engr.oregonstate.edu/~rosulekm/crypto/](https://web.engr.oregonstate.edu/~rosulekm/crypto/)

------
markc
>In particular, never ever write(x^a)(x^b)=x^ab. If you write this, your
cryptography instructor will realize that life is too short, immediately
resign from teaching, and join a traveling circus. But not before changing
your grade in the course to a zero.

Ha! Love it.

~~~
axegon_
Is it weird that I feel satisfied whenever I hear or read something that
sounds like something I would say?

------
danaos
Slightly unrelated: Can we have the cake and eat too in the case of choosing
e-book formats for academic e-books? I mean to combine the adaptiveness of
epub and the advanced scientific notation and plotting possible with pdf.

~~~
sn41
Org mode has an extension export to epub from markup with latex notations.

[https://github.com/syohex/org-epub](https://github.com/syohex/org-epub)

Probably markdown/pandoc has similar options.

------
sanchezdev
I'm currently taking a graduate class in Applied Cryptography and will
definitely use this as another resource for reference. Love that they've
opened it up and made it free.

